
Avoid Using New Array() in JavaScript - yogiUSA
https://www.yogeshchauhan.com/304/javascript/avoid-using-new-array-in-javascript
======
DXA9zE
There is nothing wrong with using new Array() to construct array of known
capacity. By default, I think JS literal arrays will have a capacity of 4, so
especially if you know you will have less than four elements, or a non power
of two number of elements, this can be seen as a micro-optimization.
`bluebird` uses new Array() extensively, e.g.

[https://github.com/petkaantonov/bluebird/blob/12154adb501660...](https://github.com/petkaantonov/bluebird/blob/12154adb5016609901550aad5250045670644dd4/src/util.js#L73)

------
akully
I first heard this from Doug Crockford, a senior architect for Javascript

+1 for the corroboration

~~~
yogiUSA
Thank you!

I was going through the differences and it started acting weirdly so I thought
let's share this.

